# Guter MKV Player gesucht



## alex0582 (23. Juli 2009)

hallo 


ich suche einen guten mkv player um meine mkv`s vom rechner auf dem lcd im wohnzimmer zu gucken 
bin schon auf 1-2 geräte gestoßen die interessant sind kann mich bloß nicht wirklich entscheiden

zur auswahl steht einmal ein gehäue da smit einer festplatte bestückt werden kann 

Artec T5 ViVo-HDR DM Full HD 1080 HDMI HDD Mediaplayer mkv


vorteil daran alle filme befinden sich auf dem gerät man muß keine externe festplatte rum tragen u.s.w

desweiteren das hier

ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - Video - Streaming Clients - Woxter i-Cube 500 MKV


vorteil der preis !


meine frage zu den geräten taugen sie was ?

wie verhält es sich mit den tonspuren kann ich die auswählen wenn ich eine mkv gucken möchte ?
gibt das gerät ruckelfrei mkv`s wieder ?


ich bin für jede hilfreiche antwort dankbar und auch für andere mkv player


----------



## feivel (23. Juli 2009)

inwieweit die gut sind, keine ahnung ab nem gewissen preis würd ich nen mediapc zusammenbauen.


----------



## alex0582 (23. Juli 2009)

naja nen media pc hab ich ja schon abe rmir geht das strippen durhc die wohnung ziehen auf den sck sone platte oder player is schon besser


----------



## feivel (23. Juli 2009)

ich würde mir an dieser stelle speziell einen kleinen zusammenstellen 
aber das überlass ich dir.
der preis klingt ja ganz gut
was mir nicht gefällt hdmi 1.1 was ist mit 1.3?

was mir auch nicht ganz gefällt 1080i?
hm.... :/
1080p wäre doch der ganz hochauflösende standard.


----------



## Atel79 (30. Juli 2009)

Wie wäre es hiermit 

ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - Video - Streaming Clients - Western Digital TV HD Media Player


----------



## feivel (30. Juli 2009)

der sieht doch ganz schick aus, kann der was?


----------



## Atel79 (30. Juli 2009)

Ausführung   Streaming Client 


Features   Schnelles Vorwärtsspulen, Zurückspulen, Pause, Zoom und Schwenken, Untertitel anzeigen, Suche nach Dateiname, Dateinamensteil, letztem Verwendungsdatum und Datum. Unterstützt PlayList-Formate: PLS, M3U, WPL und Untertitelformat -SRT (UTF-8) 


Formate    
Audio  AAC, AC3, AIFF, FLAC, MP3, Ogg Vorbis, WAV, WMA 
Video-Codecs  H.264, MPEG-2 (DVD Video), MPEG-4, MPEG-1 (VCD), WMV9, XviD 
Video-Container  AVI, MOV, MKV, WMV, MPG 
Picture  BMP, GIF, JPG (JPEG), PNG, TIF (TIFF) 


Decoder   Stereo 


Videoausgabe   4:3, 16:9, HDTV 720p, HDTV 1080p, PAL, NTSC, Progressive Scan 


Ausgänge    
 1 x HDMI 
 1 x VideoCinch 
 1 x StereoCinch 
 1 x optisch 


Weitere Anschlüsse    
 2 x USB 


Zubehör   Anleitung, Ständer für MyPassport-Festplatten, Fernbedienung mit Batterien, Software für Medienkonvertierung, Audio/Video-Kabel, Netzteil 


Gewicht   303 g 


Abmessungen (BxHxT)   126 mm x 40 mm x 100 mm 


Weitere Infos    
 Gleichzeitiger Zugriff auf zwei USB-Laufwerke - Zwei USB-Anschlüsse am Player ermöglichen das Anschließen von zwei USB-Speichergeräten, auf die gleichzeitig zugegriffen werden kann. In der Medienbibliothek wird der Inhalt beider Laufwerke zu einer einzigen nach Medientyp geordneten Liste zusammengefasst


----------



## feivel (30. Juli 2009)

lesen kann ich auch 
hat den wer ausprobiert?


----------



## Atel79 (30. Juli 2009)

du könntest ja die bewertungen bei alternate lesen oder mal per google suchen.Mein kollegen hat dern der sammelt sein Br Filme darauf und ist zufrieden damit.Und auf der Homepage gibt es firmware updates dafür.


----------



## feivel (30. Juli 2009)

vielen dank, ich benötige jetzt keinen, aber für den threadersteller sicher eine interessante info


----------



## PaloVerde (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe viele Player ausprobiert, Fantek, Ellion (Müll), WD ,Dvico und bei diesem bin ich dann geblieben. Der M-6500 hat überhaupt keine Probleme beim abspielen gemacht. Andere haben Tonprobleme und Syncron liefen die auch nicht immer. Downmix ( DTS auf Stereo) funktioniert bei den anderen auch nicht.
Und die Fernbedieunung ist ein Genuss. Hatte noch nie solch durchdachte Funktionen gehabt. Das Ding spielt sogar HDMaster Ton und das Streamen übers Netzwerk ohne Probleme, selbst die großen BlueRay ( 45 GB) Files funzen einwandfrei.
Habe gesehen das es mittlerweile einen M-6600 ( www.hd-mediaplayer.de) gibt.
Gruß
Palo Verde


----------

